# Need Advice Adding Antidepressant



## 22924 (Jan 12, 2006)

I need some wisdom from those folks who have experience. I have IBS-D and have periods of good days and bad. My doc has suggested adding a tricyclic antidepressant to help manage the D. I wonder if anyone has had big improvements on antidepressants regarding D and if the benefits were worth the side effects. Finally, can you recommend an antidepressant that was most effective for you. Many thanks for any advice that you can share. Best, Tom


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello tom, im on amatrip and effexor and i can see a big difference in myself i used to have chronic D but i dont have it anymore, infact my ibs at the moment is just fine and it has been for some time..Im not sure if the anti-depressants have made this difference, thing is if it has or has not i dont care, im just glad to be finnally rid of D..good luck


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, I tried amitrtip and all it did was make me gain weight. Has it made you gain joolie? It did nothing for my IBS. after 6 months I went off of it. I tried it cause a nurse at the hospital my Aunt was in said it worked really good for her IBS-D. SO everything works different for everyone. Try it and after 6 months if you don;t see an improvement talk to Dr abuot getting off of it.Take careKAt


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have IBS-D -- I have been taking Wellbutrin and Cymbalta since Dec. This combo has helped me with anxiety and D-


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

I am actually gonna ask my GI about this in a couple weeks at my next appt. I want to try Elavil because I heard it can help with gut pain, depression, anxiety and has the nifty side effect of constipation. Since I am a "D" person, I will welcome this.I tried 2 SSRI's(Paxil & Lexapro), and both made the "d" worse.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

It didnt make me put on weight (amatrip) although i think effexor made me gain weight


----------



## Vinay Sharma (Nov 26, 2004)

DearAll, I want to share with you my experience, I have IBS - C and this for the last 14 years. Anti depressant had made me normal , in my eating problemsI can eat any thing as wellas take alclhol its amazing effects of anti depressants its just miracle that happened to earlier I was taking Floxetine based medicine and now I take AMITRIPLINE its no short of miracle.But of course my C problem has not changed for which I take lot of extra fibres , but now I have absolutly normal eating habits.Hopethat thisinformation is of help to others.God BlessVinay Sharma India


----------



## 13542 (Nov 10, 2005)

THazeI went on 25mg of amitriptyline about 3 months ago - and I consider myself cured of the IBS-D, so far, so good. No symptoms or attacks. Its great to feel normal.I have notice the weight gain, however.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I have been on amatrip for some time now it has cleared up my D so im happy about that


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I am on Cymbalta and it seems to help my D.It is a fairly new drug from Lilly, but I don't see much about it posted in any of the forums.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of that is because it is fairly new. There will always be more info about a drug that has been around for 10 years than one that has only been around for a couple of years.K.


----------



## 18694 (Oct 6, 2005)

I take 50 mg a night and have noticed weight gain. I have an appt with my GI today (check up) and was going to ask him about a different anti-depressant, but now I'm wondering if I should stay on the elavil. I'd like to get off the prozac and find a medicine that treats anxiety, depression and IBS - a 3 in 1 combo if you will, but I have a feeling that's too good to be true, LOL.


----------



## 23765 (Mar 12, 2006)

I just started taking 10mg of amit. and will start taking 20 mgs a night next week. Do you guys think the weight gain is from the drugs, or because you're more able to eat without as much concern. I've noticed that when I have D days I don't really feel like eating at all and eat a lot less than on days when I feel really ill.Just curious?Stacy


----------

